# Equitation :)



## xojumperxo1 (Dec 12, 2010)

me and my horse Bebo <3


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Yay! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## x3emilygrace (Jul 4, 2010)

Might as well =]


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Artemis, you have a nice automatic release.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you. I have been working with it last two months


----------



## JessLovesLady (Aug 3, 2010)

...........


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

How many pics can we enter?? 
If only one, judge the first one pleaseeee!


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Posting a couple since there was no specification on how many we could have.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

blush, is it alright if I critique the last one? It has the best view
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

UnrealJumper said:


> blush, is it alright if I critique the last one? It has the best view
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you meaning mine? 

You can critique if you want...but I am not jumping anymore right now so I can't work on anything, these pictures are a couple months old as well. I am no longer riding Junior.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Yup! For sure you can critique the last one. :]


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Whoops lol ignore my post haha, I got confuzzled sorry.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks for all the posts guys  Anyone else?


----------



## AislingxXx1234 (Sep 2, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks very much guys  I'll judge them tomorrow night!


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice job guys! Thanks for participating 

xojumperxo1: Your picture was kinda hard to critique, so I wasn't sure where to stick you. 

1. Artemis 
2. AislingxXx1234
3. Blush
4. x3emilygrace
5. JessLovesLady
6. NordicJuniper


----------

